# You were right!



## RobinU (May 9, 2013)

Sorrel stallion and Palomino mare = Palomino foal...Docs Spanish GoldBar was born April 23, 2013...a reddish color which I posted a photo in the forum under the title "What color will he be?"...I received great responses and many were the right answers...Here is a photo of him today...


----------



## RobinU (May 9, 2013)

*Photo for You were right...*

Mane is turning white...golden color like his mother...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Very good looking! My palomino mare is in foal now by a sorrel stud, I'm hoping for a palomino colt. They were bred last year and produced a beautiful sorrel filly, I'll just have to wait and see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice! Ver cool colour!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, it was a 50% chance of sorrel or palomino, so not too bad.

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

How cute!

I love palominos.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I'm quite partial to pallys of course. Have you had him tested for hypp yet?


----------



## RobinU (May 9, 2013)

His mother is N/H...so I will have to have him tested, haven't yet...just wonder what a test like that usually cost?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

$30. Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I should have looked at NDAppy's link but if he is AQHA they can get funny about the labs. They will mail you a kit with instructions from their approved lab and the paper work. I want to say it is $40. Worth it not to hassle with whether or not the lab you choose is acceptable and all the other rings I'm sure they'd throw at you.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

AQHA requires members to use UCDavis in order for them to "recognize" the results and the test is $40. Horse Tests If AQHA they WILL require testing before registration to note in the papers. Other registers do not (which IMPO is asinine).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting that NDAppy. I meant to come back with the info and got sidetracked.


----------

